# F250 6.7 question



## MARSHALLLANE

Wondering if anyone has any experience with a 6.7 putting a 2.5 inch leveling kit with 37 inch tires. Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00

http://www.readylift.com/did it on my 6.4 will never do it again. Let a shop do it.


----------



## BATWING

2015 6.7 4x4 short box

I am running ProComp 2.5 spacers in front with 35" Toys on 20" (-24OS) wheels and had to trim brackets with grinder and still rub on certain inclines depending on speed.

I gonna say I am 99% sure 37" aint gonna work without some serious mod'ing on the wheel wells, front bumper and trim. It will seriously try to eat itself.


----------



## Wizness

37" will not fit without serious rubbing on 6.7 with just a level. Need a 6 inch lift. Some have gotten away with a 4.5" lift but even then had to do some serious cutting. With the 6.4 you could do it with a 4.5" i believe.


----------



## DSL_PWR

You can't run 37's on a 2.5" leveling kit.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam

Even if you could run 37s, I would not recommend it. I had a 6.0 w/ a 5" lift and 37s. I will never run 37's again due to the fact that when you get a flat, not very many places carry 37" tires, especially if your not around some big towns. I had to carry a full size 37" spare/rim in the bed at all times just incase. I would save the money and headaches with some 35s.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

TexasGrandSlam said:


> Even if you could run 37s, I would not recommend it. I had a 6.0 w/ a 5" lift and 37s. I will never run 37's again due to the fact that when you get a flat, not very many places carry 37" tires, especially if your not around some big towns. I had to carry a full size 37" spare/rim in the bed at all times just incase. I would save the money and headaches with some 35s.


Or you have to do what I did when one of my rear tires got a flat. I had to put the stock spare on one of the fronts, then rotate the front to the rear. Dang locking rear end. 3 sized 37in tires and one 30in tire sure does drive funny :rotfl:

Stock tire in the bed is the only way to go


----------



## TexasGrandSlam

Thats a easier idea haha^ takes up much less space


----------



## MARSHALLLANE

I ended up going with a 35x12.50 and it still rubbed quite a bit before I trimmed fender liner and bumper brackets.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR

I went with the 3.5" SST kit just to have the extra space to no trimming needed.


----------



## MARSHALLLANE

I went with icon front Springs with an icon track bar and ready lift rear blocks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

